# Massey Ferguson MF240 Power Steering Lines/Cylinders



## Shawrco (12 mo ago)

Good evening all,
While getting the MF240 back up and running found the power steering pump was very low on fluid. Topped it up and the right-side steering cylinder displayed a pretty serious leak. Removed both cylinders and took them to local hydraulic shop for rebuild. Right cylinder still leaking, so bought a kit to take back to the shop with the cylinder. Went ahead and got a new pump while I was at it. Question is, however, does anyone have the tech data or know how the lines hook up to the cylinders? I took pictures of both sides before I took the lines off, but I discovered that somewhere along the way the cylinders were installed backwards, so I'm not sure I have faith in how the lines were connected. I have a service manual, but it doesn't go into detail on how the lines are connected. I've attached the photos I took before disconnecting, so maybe someone can shed some light on it for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It shouldn't be all that complicated. The cylinders are cross plumbed, meaning one extends, the other retracts when steering in any one direction. If you look closely at the cylinders you should be able to make out that one port is closer to the center and leads to the base end. The other port is out closer to the edge and leads to a passage feeding the rod end. 

If you have all the hoses connected as they were before, but still disconnected at the cylinders, you can simply turn the wheel in either direction for a bit and determine which two spit fluid for right turn and which work for left turn. Once you know that, connect the right turn lines to the rod end on the right cylinder and the base end on the left cylinder. 

Even if you get it wrong, you won't harm anything, it simply won't work. Make the mess and try again.


----------

